# Tourmegabericht Timmendorfer Strand, So 22.9.



## madbull (23. September 2002)

MoinLeute!

Hier also der Bericht zu der GEILEN  Tour gestern...

Nachdem ja ziemliches Horrorwetter angesagt war für den Sonntag, war ich doch ziemlich froh, als ich den Morgen um 9:45 aus dem Haus ging, dass mich sogar ein paar Sonnenstrahlen begrüssten und es mit 14° sogar relativ warm war. Kurz zur Wahl (Ihr könnt Euch vorstellen, wie ich in meiner Biker-Kluft da begafft wurde - Das Bike hatte ich auch bis ins Wahllokal mitreingenommen, damits nicht geklaut wird...) und gleich weiter zum Friedhof, wo kurze Zeit später Beppo und Badehose eintrafen. Beppo: Nächstes Mal Anfahrtsweg ausdrucken, dann musst du auch keinen Taxifahrer nach dem Weg fragen!   Da Beppo sich scheinbar nicht getraut hat, in enger Biker-Kluft zu wählen und sich noch komplett ankleiden musste, dauerte es noch 20 Minuten, bis wir losfuhren in die Kammer (so heisst der erste Wald da). Nach 1 1 1/2 Runden, drei kleinen Einstiegsdownhills und einem kleinen Trail mit teils etwas weicherem Waldboden und Geäst ohne direkt erkennbaren Pfad (Fahren wir heute etwa querfeldein durch den Wald meinte einer der beiden schon hier, nicht ahnend, was noch kommen sollte...  ) folgte am Ende der Kammer eine nicht zu steile, aber lange Treppe, die ich aber recht witzig finde, da die oberen 2/3 eine Stufenlänge von ca. 1 Meter, also ziemlich dem Radstand, haben und man daher immer mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig runterhüpft...  Es folgte ein kurzes Stück Radweg, wo auch meine Drop/Sprung Übungsstelle (ca. 1/2m mit schräger Anfahrt und kleiner Kante und Landung im Flat) liegt - haben wir dann aber mit 2 zu 1 Stimmen ausgelassen. Badehose meinte aber noch, Dropen könnte man heute trotzdem mal ein bisschen üben, er wolle allerdings ein bisschen kleiner anfangen! Sollte auch so kommen...
Weiter ging es die steilste Strasse in meiner Umgebung hoch (fast kleinster Gang auf Asphalt!), einen schön ruppigen Feldwegdownhill runter und nach einem Stück Strasse weiter in die Scharbeutzer Heide.
Eine kleine Runde führte dort zu unserer ersten heutigen Übungsstelle eine ca. 1m tiefe, schmale Senke (relativ trockenes Bachbett), die man mit Schwung anfahren musste, um auf der anderen Seite wieder hochzukommen. Badehose hats natürlich gleich geschafft, kurz danach nach Fehlversuchen aber auch seine beiden Schüler madbull und Beppo   .
Kurze Zeit später kam noch eine ähnliche Stelle, wo ich das Bachbett Tage vorher schon mit Ästen und Rinde ausgelegt hatte: wiederum Erfolg für alle nach teilweise mehreren Versuchen!

Wir kamen nun nach Klingberg am Pönitzer See, wo wir erfuhren, dass die Badeanstalt, die wir im Anschluss beehren wollten, trotz anderslautender letztwöchiger Aussage des Betreibers, geschlossen war.
Egal - weiter gings.
Im anschliessenden Waldstück verfuhren wir uns - und entdeckten so ein weiteres kleines Trail-Stück. Im nächsten Wald dann waren ein Grossteil der Wege seit meinem Letzten Besuch letzte Woche mit Sand (zwar kein Zucker-, aber genauso oder sogar noch feiner!) aufgefüllt worden - und zwar nicht zu knapp! Hier zeigte sich schon die Konditions- und Kraft-Kluft zwischen mir einerseits am unteren Ende der Skala und Badehose und Beppo am oberen Ende, musste ich doch schon Kraftreserven anzapfen, um die beiden wenigstens nicht aus den Augen zu verlieren! Zu meiner Verteidigung kann ich nur sagen, dass ich mit in der letzten Woche geprellter (oder angebrochener, k.A., deswegen geh ich ja nicht zum Arzt   ) Rippe gestartet bin und nicht richtig tief Luft holen konnte...
Einen schönen schnellen Singletrail später kamen wir an die nächste schöne Stelle: ein zwar kurzer, aber recht steiler Sanddownhill, mit harter Kante in der Mitte, in die eine sehr schmale Durchfahrt eingebaut ist. Einstieg entweder mit 1-Meter-Drop (hätte ich gerne von gageC gesehen - genauso wie einiges der folgenden Leckerbissen!) oder durch eine seitlich gelegene, SEHR steile Rinne. Beppo und ich winkten gleich ab, aber Badehose wollte das Teil allen Ernstes fahren! Zitat (kam noch mehrfach): Das ist fahrbar!
Das war dann sogar der einzige Downhill des Tages, bei dem Badehose beim ersten Anlauf vorher abbrach. Unter Anfeuerungsrufen machte er es dann aber doch - und hat es geschafft! Beppo und ich applaudierten - das erste Mal von vier Malen an diesem Tag.
Es folgte ein wirklich schöner Singletrail mit Steihang rechts, teilweise waren echt nur ein paar Zentimeter Platz zwischen Reifen und (immerhin einigen metern) Steilhang! 
Ein Stück später ein ähnlich schöner Trail um einen Teich, wo wir auch die nächste Übungsstelle auserkoren: ein schräg zum (sehr verwinkelten, engen und etwas ansteigenden) Weg liegender, ca. 20 cm dicker Baumstamm. Hier küsste auch Badehose mal den Boden (er meinte, das langsame Anfahren wäre am besten, gab aber hinterher zu, dass dieses das technisch schwierigste ist). Am einfachsten war es dann doch, mit etwas mehr Fahrt anzufahren und das Vorderrad rüberzulupfen - das Hinterrad folgte mehr oder minder automatisch.
Jetzt kamen, wir zu unserem ersten Spielplatz, an dem wir Dank einsetzendem, starken Regen ziemlich lange verweilten. Hier zeigte Badehose, wie er über einen ca. 30-40 cm hohen Baumstamm rüberkommt: Vorderrad rüber, mit Kettenblatt aufsetzen und dann durch Treten das ganze Rad mit dem Kettenblatt über den Stamm hebeln! Beppo und ich haben echt nur noch gestaunt... Weiterhin wurde hier an einer kleinen Kante und an etwas tieferen sandgefüllten Rinnen Dropen geübt, sprich: nur mit dem Hinterrad drüberwegrollen. Badehose hat sich dabei noch 2 Mal hingelegt, ich habe einen absolut stuntreifen Salto mit halber Schraube übers Vorderrad hingelegt (absolut nix passiert!). Nur Beppo hats immer noch nicht erwischt...
Ein paar Reiter haben sich dann leider an derselben Stelle untergestellt. Ein Pferd ist dann voll hochgestiegen, als ich in einigen Metern Entfernung langfuhr und hätte fast seine Reiterin abgeworfen...
Wir fuhren also weiter, es regnete auch schon nicht mehr ganz so doll.

Die weiteren Kilometer waren wir mit Beppos Radl beschäftigt, es produzierte dauernd chainsucks von unten, d.h. das Kettenblatt (vor allem das mittlere) zog unter Last die Kette von unten mit nach oben, wo sie sich zwischen Blatt und Strebe verkeilte. Erst einige Kilometer später hatten wir den Übeltäter identifiziert: Ein Zahn des mittleren Blattes an dem scheinbar seitlich etwas abgesplittert war, und eine ziemlich tiefe Furche daunter. Und wieder hat uns mein immer mitgeführtes Leatherman gerettet: Feile raus, weggeschliffen, Noch schön alles saubergespült (war alles extrem sandig; laut Badehose passiert dann sowas häufiger mal) und es lief wieder für den Rest der Tour!
Ich sags ja immer wieder: Keine Tour ohne Leatherman!

Jetzt waren wir auch schon im Sahnehäubchen der Tour eingetaucht: einem Wald, der an einen Bach grenzt, der wiederum von einem Steilhang begrenzt ist. Ein Weg oben auf dem Hang, geniale Trails unten. Und etliche, verschiedenartigste Downhills dazwischen!!! 
Die nächsten (ich glaube) zwei Stunden bestanden nur aus kurzen, genialen Singletrailstücken (teilweise technisch echt schwierig, einige Stellen wurden wieder mehrmals versucht), mehreren Downhills, meist mit mehreren möglichen Abfahrtsrouten, wo auch jedesmal diskutiert wurde, wie man (am besten, schönsten, leichtesten, schwierigsten, usw.) runterkommt. Dazu einigen Uphills, so steil, dass ich nach den Hochschieben kaum noch Luft bekam, die Badehose aber schaffte!!! Bei einem besonders steilen mussten Beppo und ich wieder spontan applaudieren... Ausserdem einige sehr steile, wurzelige Stücke, fast schon Trial (einen hat wieder nur Badehose gewagt, wieder von Applaus gefolgt...). Desweiteren sogar eine Möglichkeit zum Springen - immerhin um die 3 Meter weit!
Alles detailliert aufzuzählen, würde zu weit führen, wenn ich überhaupt alles aus der Erinnerung zusammenbekommen würde. Den Downhill, wo ich mir letzte Woche den Boden zur Brust genommen hatte, hab ich aber diesmal gut geschafft (die beste Therapie nach einem Sturz!).
Bei einen anderen, den ich das letzte Mal ohne Probleme gemacht hatte und den ich gar nicht so schwer in Erinnerung hatte, legte ich wohl die schönste, filmreife Performance des Tages hin: Einen No-Footie.
Ort: Schräghang, d.h. quer zum ziemlich steilen (für den senkrechten Weg zu steil) Hang runter. Als ich den letzte Woche geschafft hatte, lag aber wohl noch nicht so viel Laub... Und ausserdem hatte ich diesmal die glorreiche Idee, den rechten Fuss während der Abfahrt auszuklicken (wegen Schräghang). Ein Fehler, denn ich hatte keine Kontrolle mehr über das Hinterrad. Beim Versuch, nur mit dem linken Fuss zu navigieren klickte der auch noch aus und ich flog ungebremst das letzte Steilstück mit abgestreckten Beinen senkrecht runter...
Gut, dass ein flugs herbeigeeilter Baum mich freundlicherweise zum Stehen brachte!  
Mit ca. 15-25 km/h (k.A. wieviel) bin ich also voll in den Baum (bzw. zwei jüngere, zusammenstehende) gekracht. Aus Dankbarkeit habe ich dem lieben Bäumchen auch gleich ein Küsschen gegeben...    - durch den schnellen Stop bin ich natürlich voll mit allen vier Gliedmassen und dem Gesicht an den Baum geklatscht. Aber ich habe den Sprung gestanden - samt Bike! Das Rad stand nämlich wie geparkt aufrecht am Baum. Meine genialen,geliebtem  SRAM-9.0-Hebel hatten den Aufprall voll mitbekommen, aber keinen Schaden genommen!!! Nur die Einstellschraube ist rausgehebelt worden, musste ich aber nur wieder reindrehen. Ich sag ich nur: MEGASTABIL!!
Ich selbst hab nur kombinierte Hämatome/Abschürfungen an allen vier Gliedmassen und ne dicke Lippe abbekommen.
Aber das war mein erster wirklicher Downhill-Stunt!
War irgendwie ziemlich geil, das Ganze! (obwohl mir natürlich auch bewusst ist, dass es schlimmer hätte enden können; dafür passt man aber das nächste Mal besser auf!) 

Nach dieser genialsten Bike-Area, die ich kenne, folgte der erste Tankstellen-Stop mit Wasserauffüllen und Riegeleinschieben. Hier merkte ich, dass meine G-Shock-Uhr beim Baumkontakt (scheinbar waren die Hände auch involviert gewesen, was ich aber wegen gepanzerter Langfinger-BMX-Handschuhe nicht mitbekommen hatte) den Abgang gemacht hatte. Ein kleiner Schwenk führte uns (über eine sehr lange, steile, unregelmässige Waldtreppe mit zwei engen 90°-Ecken, zu der Badehose zu meiner Überraschung sagte, er kenne jemand, der die fahren würde!!!) zurück an den Ort des Geschehens, wo dann meine Uhr auch lag, bis auf einen fehlende Armband-Befestigungs-Federstab intakt. Gott sei Dank!
Weiter ging es einen Trail an den Bahnschienen entlang (inklusive einer Unterquerung einer Brücke direkt neben den Bahnschienen, zu der Beppo nachher meinte, das wäre das Einzige an der Tour gewesen, das ihm nicht gefallen habe; war aber in echt total überschaubar und ungefährlich!), einen schmalen Reitwegtrail auf der Böschung neben einer Strasse entlang (wo sich eine ziemlich zähe Pflanze um meine sämtlichen Ritzel und Schaltröllchen wand) und dann durch einen Ort und einen weiteren schmalen Reitwegtrail, eine längere Feldweg/Asphaltstrecke und einen sckmalen, schnell zu fahrenden Fussweg zu unserer letzten Herausforderung: einem ca. 8-10km/30min-Reitweg-Singletrail komplett einen Waldrand entlang!
Da ich diesen Trail kannte, legte ich vorger noch eine kurze Pause mit Massig-Feste-Nahrung-Zufuhr ein. Ich war konditionell nämlich schon fast am Ende (wohl auch wegen meiner Brustverletzung), wollte mir das folgende aber trotzdem absolut nicht entgehen lassen:
Eine knappe halbe Stunde (meist flacher, aber doch mit einigen Steigungen) mit Highspeed gefahrener, schmaler, verwurzelter, teils extrem ruppiger (Reitweg!) Singletrail der Extraklasse - ohne Pause natürlich!
Hier hat es dann leider auch Beppo erwischt: Ein hinterhältiger, kleiner Baumstumpf wagte es doch tatsächlich, sich mittem auf dem Trail seinem Pedal in den Weg zu stellen! Er konnte zwar den Abgang über den lenker verhindern, aber nur, indem er sich mit dem Knie am Lenker "festhielt". War scheinbar recht doll, tat jedenfalls Stunden nachher noch weh... 
Nach diesem Husarenritt sagte sogar Badehose, dass er kurz vorm Hungerast stand. Einen Beppo-Riegel später war er aber wieder topfit - was sonst!  
Es stand auch nur noch die Rückfahrt an.
Das waren erstmal etliche Kilometer Asphalt, auf denen wir leider von einem Riesen-Guss überrascht wurden und ich plitschnass wurde (die wegen meiner Konditionsschwäche vorfahrenden Beppo und Badehose konnten sich rechtzeitig an einen trockenen Unterstand retten   ).
Wir kamen nun zum Brodtner Steilufer, es war mittlerweise fast 18:00 Uhr, so dass die breiten Schotterwege dort fast Touristen- und Spaziergängerfrei waren. Es hatte fast aufgehört zu regenen, Sturm kam auf, einige blaue Wolkenlücken, klare Sicht über die ganze Lübecker Bucht - über Grömitz ging gerade massig regen runter - es war einfach eine geniale Herbst-Stimmung da oben - ein perfekter Abschluss einer super Tour!
Hier gibt es auch die nächste Herausforderunf für Badehose, wo er wieder sagte: Das ist fahrbar!. Was? Steilste Pfade vom Steilufer runter zum Strand, ca. knapp 90 Prozent Steigung!!! Will er nächstes Mal allen Ernstes angehen. Ich werde das Gott sei Dank beobachten dürfen - vielleicht sollten wir zu dieser Gelegenheit einen Digicam ausleihen...
Nur noch die Strandpromenaden von Niendorf und Timmendorf samt Niendorfer Fischerhafen beehrt und schon waren wir ca. 18:30 zrück am Ausgangspunkt. Baden an der Ostsee war wegen der widrigen Bedingungen abgesagt worden, also machten Beppo und Badehose Katzenwäsche am Wagen und ich dieselbe zu Hause, nachdem ich letzte Kräfte mobilisieren musste, um überhaupt noch dahin zu kommen.

Perfekter Abschluss war dann wieder einmal das Essen. Im Feuerstein, gemütliche Atmosphäre, gutes (wenn auch nicht wirklich viel) Essen, Geplauder über die geleisteten taten und andere Themen (wobei Beppo sich positiv darüber äusserte, dass nicht nur technische Bike-Fragen ausdikutiert wurden sondern auch z.B. so was wie Grünkohl mit Zucker oder Salz essen? zur Sprache kam   .
Nach dem Essen hatte ich seltsamerweise in beiden Waden sowas wie Krämpfe, konnte aber gerade noch, wenn auch ein wenig eingeknickt, vor mich hinstolpern.
Nachdem Badehose und ich die beiden identisch aussehenden SKS-Shockboards unter uns aufgeteilt hatten (die wir im Wagen gelassen hatten vor der Tour!), fuhren er und Beppo dann auch wieder gen Hambursch und ich nach Hause, wo ich dann auch gleich ins Bett fiel.

Eckdaten der Tour: 
87km, ca. 570hm (ich hoffe Beppo postet noch das Höhenprofil), ca. 14km/h Durchschnitt, ca. 6h Fahrzeit, ruppigste (und einige sandige) Untergründe/Böden, geilste + steilste Downhills und Uphills in Massen, etliche Singletrails, erinnerungswürdige Steilufer-Panormafahrt

Beppo, Badehose: 

Es war GENIAL!!!


Bis denne..

Meik.


----------



## Rabbit (23. September 2002)

Da hat sich aber einer die Finger wund geschrieben 

Super Bericht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppo (23. September 2002)

Moin Moin,

ich war dabei. Timmendorfer Strand find´ich gut! 

Prädikat: "landschaftlich reizvoll" In jeglicher Hinsicht.
Man kann dort wiklich toll spielen und gut gas geben.
Gern nochmal 

(wir sollten dann aber vielleicht nicht ganz so lange fahren, Du verbringst zuviel Zeit vorm Rechner.   )
Nein nein, guter Bericht Lückenlos. Dem kann nichts mehr hinzugefügt werden...

Tja denn, bis dann. Gruß
beppo


----------



## madbull (23. September 2002)

Ja, Ja...     



> Da hat sich aber einer die Finger wund geschrieben





> (wir sollten dann aber vielleicht nicht ganz so lange fahren, Du verbringst zuviel Zeit vorm Rechner.  )



Ich weiss... sieht schon heftig aus...

Aber wenn ich mich erst mal aufgerafft habe (zuerst hab' ich nämlich immer gar keine Lust darauf!) und mit 'nem Liter Tee und guter, schneller Musik auf'm Kopfhörer vorm Rechner sitze, dann "fliesst" es nur so aus meinen Fingern. Man erlebt die Tour noch mal im Geiste und schreibt das einfach alles auf...   

Schreib ich natürlich offline mit 'nem Schreibprogramm und kopier ich dann rein.

Aber ich denke doch mal, dass das der "Longest Tourbericht ever" in the history of the forum war, oder?    

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Rabbit (23. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *Aber ich denke doch mal, dass das der "Longest Tourbericht ever" in the history of the forum war, oder?    *


Also, mit solchen Äußerungen wäre ich mal vorsichtig.
Sicher ist es mit *einer* der längsten aber das ESK hat da eine zeitlang auch nicht gerade gegeizt mit der Länge ihrer Tourberichte.

Aber mach bitte weiter so, wäre ja gelacht, wenn wir die nicht noch toppen könnten


----------



## Hattrick (23. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *Ja, Ja...
> 
> Ich weiss... sieht schon heftig aus...
> In diesem Sinne...    *



@Madbull: Da es sich ziemlich gut liest: vielen Dank für die Einladung !  

Mein Vorschlag eine "Nord Tour": Beppos Haustrail/Harrys Hausrunde und zum Schluss Madbulls Küstennebel inhalieren. Kommt bestimmt gut ...  

evtl. kann ich ja einige Mitstreiter motivieren 

Bis zum 5.10. im Deister


----------



## michael59 (24. September 2002)

ich habe den bericht mal wieder einige ausgefüllte minuten des leserlebnisses zu verdanken

sollte ich mal wieder in den nördichen gestaden weilen, kann ich diese strecke wenigstens mal nachfahren

michael


----------



## MrSchnabel (25. September 2002)

.. ist das denn... ?????  

Einer der geilsten Berichte ever. n1. Yeehaaa.. !!!!!!
Ok, ich glaub' ich hab' da was verpasst und werde mein tunlichstes tun es nicht wieer vorkommen zu lassen.

Weiter so. Geiler Bericht.

*prädikat vergoldeter stern*


----------



## Marcus (25. September 2002)

Sehr geil! Aber: zum Thema laengster Bericht guckst du hier: rikmans Bericht aus dem Harz und guckst du hier: Riechende Wunde sein Harzbericht. Im Uebrigen habe ich zu Hause so viele unveroeffentlichte Berichte -- Tom hat es mir auf Grund von Speicherplatzproblemen untersagt, diese hier zu veroeffentlichen... 

MfG, rikman


----------



## madbull (25. September 2002)

ßänck juh wärrie matsch, Einsatzleiter
 - Dank deiner beiden Links habe ich gerade zwei sehr vergnügliche Stunden verbracht und mich gut mental auf meine vier Harz-Tage nächste Woche einstimmen können...

Das waren echt sehr geil geschriebene 2933 Wörter (2288 für den Tourtag) von RieWu und 5194 Wörter von Dir (auf fünf Tage verteilt, also gut 1000 pro Tag).
Da kann ich mit meinen 2227 Wörtern kaum gegen anstinken...

Niederlage wegen 61 Wörtern - keine Schande gegen die Übermacht des Weltverbandes des ESK!!!   

     

Jetzt zieh ich mir noch die Bilder rein, muss doch auch sehen, was mich da erwartet...


Ach ja, an alle: Ich werde, so Harry die Top50 von meiner Gegend hat, bei ihm die Timmendorf-Tour millimetergenau zu Bildschirm bringen und dann hier rein stellen!

Bis denne...

madbull

now listening to: *Tiamat - Gaia*


----------

